# Baker21 vs BMW E92 330D....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well.........:wave:

This detail sees me back out on the road visiting Andrew who you may remember owns the lovely Aston Martin DBS that myself, Rob and Chris attended too early on in the year:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230079

Well the Aston is nicely tucked up in the garage at the moment and Andrew has changed his other half's motor for something a little newer but also nicely specced, the car in question is a very nice BMW E92 330D......:car:

As normal for me I agreed to complete a New Car Detail but paying little attention to the paintwork in terms of correction as this was not required, so on arrival the BMW looked as follows:





















































































































































































So a very nicely specced motor with the red leather and 19" 5 Spokes, not looking too shabby and just in need of some protection and TLC........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

As with most of my details I prefer to remove the wheels to ensure they are sealed and cleaned fully, no expections here so the first wheel came off and onto the RiMat:



















The wheel was cleaned using some Megs APC, dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt and rinsed, the wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then sealed the wheel with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off and I turned my attention to the arch which wasn't looking too bad:










The arch was attended too with some Megs APC and a Vikan Brush:










After a rinse it looked as follows:










The wheel was then re-fitted and torqued back up:



















This process was then repeated on the remaining wheels and arches.

The car then looked as follows:










The car was then washed using the Powercraft Pressure Washer, 2BM, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Hyper Wash and a dooka Wash Pad:










Rinsed:










Foamed:










Various areas were then attended too with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































This was then rinsed again and then washed using the 2BM:










This was rinsed again:










Next up the car was clayed with some Megs Last Touch and Elite FIne Yellow Poly Clay:










Not looking too bad:










I then decided to tidy up the engine bay, removing some leaves:










The engine bay was rinsed:










Then cleaned with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















This was then rinsed and left to dry, I then completed a final rinse of the car and applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with an Uber Drying Towel:










I then turned my attention to the interior, dusting all the inside with a Microfibre Dusting Mitt, Megs Slide Lock Brush was used on all the trim and vents and before vaccing with George I cleaned all the leather with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:



















After:










And the dirt removed from just that bolster:










I then opted for the Gliptone Twins on all the Leather interior:










I then moved the car into some sun so I could assess the swirl marks in the paintwork:




























There were a few signs of areas that had been machined:




























Andrew and I had agreed to not complete any enhancement and it was purely a Protection Detail but I couldn't let it go with those marks so out with the Makita, 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:










Gone:










At this point I then quickly went around the whole car just to ensure the gloss levels would be the same as those panels I had refined to remove the trails.........:buffer:

After this I decided to apply some Black Fire All Paint Protection Finish via the G220 on a 3M Finishing Pad:




























This was followed by a coating of some Blackfire Midnight Sun:










Then the final BlackFire Deep Gloss Spray wipedown:










The exhausts were in as expected, great condition however a few mins with some Autosol and a Microfibre showed some signs of improvement - Before:










After:










I then applied some Aerospace 303 Protectant to the engine bay and left to cure:










All glass was cleaned inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and specific cloths:










This was followed by an application of some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










I then applied some AS Highstyle to the tyres via a paintbrush:










Finally a quick tidy up with a toothpick and cotton bud and some Megs APC of the door lock - Before:










After:










*The Results:*


















































































































































































































































































































































































A very nice weathered day to complete the detail and also a very nice location, I think the car looks nicely at home in the grounds........:thumb:

Thanks to Andrew for letting me prep the car for the winter ahead and hopefully more to come on both the BMW and the Aston in the New Year........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking stuff mate.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great stuff once again Simon! Those wheels look superb!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A great days work guys :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice combo with the red and black!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Top job as usual Mr. B :thumb:..

Now that's where my 205 and DA went ..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job BM looking it best now i love the red leather , but the wife does not like it we have the lemon leather in current e90 and love it as well , thanks for sharing your work and pics very nice


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job as usual Simon. Very nice car, lovely spec


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats is stunning, the tyre shine finishes off the detail very well.

Great job simon, on the whole car.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

top work that man!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Si, liking the 330.

Did the front grilles need to be dressed or are they still factory fresh?

Liking the Blackfire package at the moment, how many 'blobs' of Wet Diamond do you tend to use per panel when applying via DA?


----------



## loneranger (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work Simon. I do like those wheels. They'd look great on my 335d !


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper car that
Good work sir:thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure about the red leather against the silver trim.

Stunning car though, seriously looked at buying one when I couldn't find a D3 that I liked.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Baker, stunning work as ever dude. I really am starting to like these BMW's, possible next car?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Baker, stunning work as ever dude. *I really am starting to like these BMW's*, possible next car?


You as well, eh! :lol:

Superb work on a lovely car Si and nice to see 'OneGrip' being used on the DA! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just been looking at 335i... VERY nice!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Simon.:thumb:


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Fantastic work!

Love the car and those wheels are simply stunning!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Top job as usual Mr. B :thumb:..
> 
> Now that's where my 205 and DA went ..


:lol:

All returned and correct boss......:thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Si, liking the 330.
> 
> Did the front grilles need to be dressed or are they still factory fresh?
> 
> Liking the Blackfire package at the moment, how many 'blobs' of Wet Diamond do you tend to use per panel when applying via DA?


To be honest they didn't need it, I wasn't sure as too whether I needed to apply Aerospace under the bonnet as the trim under there also looked factory fresh........

The Wet Diamond goes a long way, obviously applying it as thin as possible is best so long work times can be used for large areas with the DA, probably about four blobs will do a quarter of a car............:doublesho



loneranger said:


> Nice work Simon. I do like those wheels. They'd look great on my 335d !


Indeed they would Damian, maybe an upgrade for the future.........:car:



Chris_Z4 said:


> Proper car that
> 
> Good work sir:thumb:


Thanks Chris and Rob and I will see you on Sunday for another special motor..........:driver:



RussZS said:


> Baker, stunning work as ever dude. I really am starting to like these BMW's, possible next car?


I have detailed a fair few of these E90 phase BMW's they are well built, nicely styled and you can pick up a good spec for not as much as you think, as for a next car, not for me I am afraid, think it will still be VAG but we will see what happens...........you?



Alan W said:


> You as well, eh! :lol:
> 
> Superb work on a lovely car Si and nice to see 'OneGrip' being used on the DA! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yep it is your One Grip Alan, still being used and I swapped it for some bits to Rob and now I still get to use it........:lol:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done, love the interior.

21 uses of the word 'some' in one writeup ? ;-)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top job mate!love the the E92,very nice spec:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice work, car looks much better..

:thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great job, looks lovely in the sunshine too.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you rate the halfords rain repellant??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> How do you rate the halfords rain repellant??


It's a product that I do keep coming back to and I much prefer it to the likes of Rain-X but in comparison to something from G-Techniq or Nanolex it's not on the same playing field.......


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> It's a product that I do keep coming back to and I much prefer it to the likes of Rain-X but in comparison to something from G-Techniq or Nanolex it's not on the same playing field.......


I gathered that :lol: I just cant seem to get along with the gtechniq stuff, I'v followed the instructions and yet each time i am getting really bad smears covered in clear dots under street lights when driving


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> I gathered that :lol: I just cant seem to get along with the gtechniq stuff, I'v followed the instructions and yet each time i am getting really bad smears covered in clear dots under street lights when driving


Can't say I have experienced that, have you looked in the G-Techniq specific forum for some support?


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Can't say I have experienced that, have you looked in the G-Techniq specific forum for some support?


Just to see how to remove it really, I reckon I dont have the right type of cloth to remove it so I'v removed too much in some places and not enough in others. Might give it a going over with some IPA at the weekend if its dry, one can only hope


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> Just to see how to remove it really, I reckon I dont have the right type of cloth to remove it so I'v removed too much in some places and not enough in others. Might give it a going over with some IPA at the weekend if its dry, one can only hope


Well I hope you can resolve it......


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work as always, im loving those wheels, they really suit the car


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow nice work mate.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice good work ! , there's one thing there is no risk of that watch of yours slipping off your wrist !!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job Mr B, cant go wrong with the trusty Blackfire combo


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely job Mr B, cant go wrong with the trusty Blackfire combo


Completely agree make, nice and easy to use with a pretty slick finish.......:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice car and great finish - stunning work Simon! :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic job. Well done..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Simon, great work :thumb: Attention to detail superb, toothpicks in locks...

Another satisfied Dooka customer.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Simon. Deffo a black 3 Series 2 door for me next time.


----------

